# diferencia entre Watts de TV y FM



## wba (Mar 15, 2007)

Tengo una gran duda la busque en internet pero no encontre algo muy concreto, asi que recurro a vuestro foro para poder salir de esta gran duda que tengo......
Me consegui un transmisor de FM de 50 Wats, me dicen que con esto puedo cubrir una distancia en un area totalmente plana de aproximadamente 10 kilometros.......
Tambien me Consegui un transmisor de TV VHf canal 6, de 25 watts y me dicen que apenas cubrira tambien en un area totalmente plano de apenas 100 a 300 metros.
Mi pregunta es esto cierto....Y cual es la gran diferncia entre los watss de FM y de TV...
y si esto es incorrecto ....a distancia llegaria anbos transmisores en un area totalmente plano con una antena de 20 metros.....
Gracias ...


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola ,lo mas importante sobre la distancia a cubrir, es la altura de la antenaen las frecuencia de vhf,con esos watios,(es muy importante el ajuste de las antenas a las frecuencias de emision)no tendras problema con el alcance si el terreno es llano ,,los watios son iguales ,lo distinto es la frecuencia,pero en tu caso no varia mucho,suerte un saludo


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 15, 2007)

En pocas palabras...Si mantienes la misma potencia: A mayor frecuencia de transmision... menor distancia de alcance.. 

Saludos...


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lo que ocurre es que si bien la potencia es la misma la densidad espectral de potencia no lo es. En un canal de FM uno tiene mas o menos 200khz de ancho de banda mientras que en un canal de TV tiene 6MHz y los 20W se reparten en ese ancho de banda, por eso la densidad de potencia es mucho menor en el canal de TV.

Ahora unas cuentas para clarificarlo:
20W/200khz = 0.1mW/Hz densidad FM
20W/6MHz = 3.3uW/Hz densidad TV
la relacion entre las densidades es: 0.1m/3.3u = 30
la relacion de distancias es: 10km / 300metros =  33.3 casi la misma

Se llega a entender lo que quiero decir?

Saludos.




> En pocas palabras...Si mantienes la misma potencia: A mayor frecuencia de transmision... menor distancia de alcance..



No es solamente por la frecuencia mas elevada (que tambien influye porque sufre mas atenuacion) sino por el ancho de banda aunque tal vez te referias a eso y te malinterpreté.


----------



## wba (Mar 15, 2007)

Gracias a los que respondieron me quedo claro en algo.....
Pero mis dudas continuan en rela cion al alcance que podria tener con ambos transmisores 
Un transmisor de FM en la frecuencia de 101.9 con una potencia de 50 Watts.
Un transmisor de TV VHF canal 6 con una potencia de 25 watts .
Ambos tramsmisores puestos en una misma Antena de 20 metros de altura , en un terreno completamente plano y ademas con viviendas que no sobrepasan los 3 pisos o 6 metros de altura ..
Cuanto de distancia a la redonda podria cubrir...???
Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas amigos del foro......


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 15, 2007)

Necesitas conocer algunos datos mas:
1)La perdida de potencia desde el amplificador hasta la antena debida a conectores y guia de ondas. Esto tal vez se pueda despreciar.
2)La ganancia de la antena. Esto no se puede despreciar. Si tenes una antena comun podras buscar el dato en internet.
Conociendo esto (creo que no me olvido nada) se puede hacer el calculo de atenuacion que te sirve para estimar el alcance. Luego posteo la ecuacion ahora estoy un poco apurado por salir.

Saludos.


----------



## joakiy (Oct 22, 2007)

Como se ha dicho ya, a mayor frecuencia, menor alcance, pero eso es sobre papel y contando con un espectro libre de interferencias.

En la práctica, la banda comercial de fm está mucho más saturada que la de televisión en la mayoría de los paises.

Se da la circunstancia también de que la mayoría de las personas tienen un receptor de radio normal con su típica antena telescópica, y todo esto dentro de casa, mientras que en TV casi todo el mundo tienen una antena yagui direccional, con bastantes decibelios de ganancia, y en el tejado de la casa. ¿Que quiero decir con esto? Que en la práctica, con 5W en TV se podrían abarcar distancias mayores que con 5W en FM.

Todo esto contando con que tengas una buena instalación de antenas, en un lugar alto y despejado, con un cable adecuado y con un nivel de R.O.E. aceptable.

Saludos.


----------

